# Camping near Salida



## ted0 (May 19, 2008)

Are there any free places to camp in the Salida area?


----------



## thogan (Jan 25, 2005)

just down stream of town is a big parking/ camping area(rt on river). free. with toilets!!! no shade though bring your own it gets hot.


----------



## M-Train (Mar 28, 2008)

There is great at-large nat'l forest camping by Brown's creek. South of Nathrop from 285, take county road 270 west. It turns into 272, then 252, then, 255 it is near the Colorado trail. If you have the Colorado atlas & gazeteer, that will show you the way.


----------



## ted0 (May 19, 2008)

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tballgame (Jun 15, 2008)

There is great primitive camping down from Salida. Go down from cattleman's bridge and there is camping on left and right side. I have camped about 1/2 mile down from cattleman's bridge on the left side but don't know how this will work if you have a raft or if your just looking for access with your car. 

If you have a car, just go across the bridge and take a right. Doesnt look much like a road and is somewhat rough, but take it back 1/2 mile or so and it there are some good secluded camp sites. Tons of firewood to!


----------

